

Exclude Wikipedia from Google EU censorship - NicoJuicy

Why won&#x27;t Google exclude Wikipedia from the censorship? The only reason why someone would want to censor an online encyclopedia is to hide something they did (probably  politicians).<p>So, Google, please exclude Wikipedia from your European censorship! So something like this could always be found:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Karel_De_Gucht#Controversy<p>With friendly regards, an European citizen
======
andreasvc
This is a law, Google can't just go about excluding things from it.
Furthermore, I don't see how Wikipedia is special in this context, it's just a
stupid law, easily circumvented because it only censors indexing and not
actual content, and only in EU.

